# Topics > Sport > Training AI >  B, AI personal trainer, Boltt Sports Technologies Pvt Ltd, Delhi, India

## Airicist

Developer - Boltt Sports Technologies Pvt Ltd

----------


## Airicist

BOLTT - AI Health Coach

Published on May 9, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Boltt Sports Wearables - AI Fitness Coach NewsX

Published on Jun 28, 2017




> We've been featured by NewsX in an interview where our co-founders were seen discussing how Boltt's AI ecosystem and hardware with innovative technology is being brought to the fore to bridge the need gap in the market from a consumer standpoint. Click on the link below to watch the full interview.

----------

